# Jigsaw and Corkbark



## viper69 (Oct 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried using a jigsaw to cut corkbark? And if so, any recommendations etc

Using my hand saw and coping saw is a pain in the rear.


----------



## KcFerry (Oct 11, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Has anyone tried using a jigsaw to cut corkbark? And if so, any recommendations etc
> 
> Using my hand saw and coping saw is a pain in the rear.


I hear ya Viper69
I only use power tools to cut and shape cork! A jigsaw with a "rough cut" blade goes right through. I've resorted to using a sawzall or mitre saw to cut cork rounds and slabs after breaking a few pieces while trying to get my "stuck" hack saw out of the piece. Grr!


----------



## viper69 (Oct 11, 2015)

I did some searching and found a thread from 2011 I believe where peeps used jig saws and mitre etc

Interestingly the people using jigsaw recommended smaller teeth to give a finer cut of course. And I found the thread via google not via ABs search bar.

Thanks for the info too, I have both wood and metal blades so I'll give it a try!


----------



## petkokc (Oct 12, 2015)

Let us know if it worked, I was thinking about using jigsaw since my handsaw is pretty dull but in the end I was scared to not break the cork. And since It was such a nice tube I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 13, 2015)

hmm i must be getting the f grade stuff lol.. because i usualy can use an exacto knife and cut along where i want, or at least poke large guide lines where id like it to break... then again i dont like the look of boxy hides so i cut along the natural grains of the bark


----------



## petkokc (Oct 13, 2015)

Tbh, I didn't try to use knife, but when you think about it, it could work with really sharp one.


----------

